# Spring Beekeeping Class in Orange County, North Carolina



## Kitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you ever thought about keeping bees, but never knew where to begin? Are you a current beekeeper who wants to build general beekeeping skills? Do you have an interest in learning about this ancient and environmentally beneficial craft? If so, do we have an opportunity for you!

The Orange County Beekeepers Association is offering a 10-week Intensive Class in Beekeeping designed to prepare you to keep bees. Knowledgeable instructors will cover the history of beekeeping and getting started to seasonal management and the treatment of pests and diseases. At the end of the course, a hands-on beekeeping field day will be held where practices discussed in the classroom will be demonstrated.

The class will meet at 7pm each Tuesday evening for 10 weeks at the Unitarian Universalist Congregation in Hillsborough, Unitarian Universalist Congregation of Hillsborough, 1710 Old NC 10, Hillsborough, NC. The first class will be held on January 10th and will begin at 7:00 pm.

Schedule*
January 10: Introduction to Beekeeping
January 17: Honey Bee Anatomy
January 24: Bees as Social Insects
January 31: Beekeeping Equipment
February 4: Saturday Morning Field Day
February 7: Getting Started
February 14: Plants for Bees in NC
February 21: Products of the Hive
February 24: Diseases, Pests, and Treatments
February 28: Seasonal Management
March 6: Review and Certification Exam
March 10: Saturday Morning Field Day (weather permitting)
*The order of lectures may change to accommodate a speaker’s schedule or due to weather issues

Course Fee
The registration fee includes course materials, one-year membership to OCBA and the textbook, First Lessons in Beekeeping.

Individuals: $50
Couples*: $75
4-H Youth**: $25

*Spouses, siblings, co-workers, BFFs, whatever, who are willing to share one set of materials.
**4-H members must have proof of active membership. 

Due to space restrictions, enrollment is limited to 50 participants and preregistration is required. A $25 deposit is required to reserve your spot. Because will need to purchase course materials for everyone prior to the beginning of the class, this deposit is non-refundable.

http://theocba.org/2012-bee-school/


----------

